# An INFP in a law field?



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey everyone.

I'm going to be a senior next year and I'm going to try my hand at the sciences (Bio, Chem & Physics). Haha yeah I know. 

But the plan is.. see if I'm good enough for a medical career, or go into law. Imho, I would be eventually studying law in University anyway. I've been juggling between both and a discussion with my parents and my siblings led me to believe this is the right choice (especially since law doesn't really require prerequisites where I come from, and just a feasible final score). Oh, and I do have an interest in law and legal studies and things like that. Which seems very unINFP, imo. 

My whole family also thinks that I would do great in the medicine field, because I've shown some interest to it, outside of school. But I guess it's really a secondary interest, and to be honest, I did the first year of Bio, Chem and Physics in year 11 last year and that wasn't all that great. It was weird, I actually felt I knew more then a lot of people in class because I felt like a lot of people didn't come to class to learn either (because of how unresponsive and foreign they seemed to the concepts studied, over and over, throughout the year) but then when it came to testing (especially the finals), I wasn't even average at it. People would say that I pay attention too much and that I study too much, but when it came to the finals that matter, I just pretty much flunked in the things I had prepared for so much. Apparently it didn't matter how hard I tried. Or how much pre-examination weeks I left to 'study more'. Like I was predestined to not even be a C student. 

I could see law but there are a lot of introvert boundaries I would have to overcome as well. I'm kind of in an unfortunate situation because as an INFP, doing politics has always been my goal. And our goals are like the responses to the world we are soon to acquire. I really want to see my goals happen, but it's really hard to believe in them.

Urm, I thought that maybe I should get some input from some wiser people who have gone down roads like this. Any thoughts?


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

Most of Law is sifting through mountains of research material and knowing how to use what you find. If that is what interests you, then of course go for it.


----------

